# Propane for campervan in France



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

I have seen that there are a few campervan users on this forum and you may have some tips: I have been struggling to find (on campervan forums) a solution to replace a nearly-empty propane bottle. The van is a German conversion, imported and re-registered in France. The 3Kg propane bottle is not a format available in France - something we didn't do our homework on. Our fault - so I want to convert to take the readily available cube shaped bottle you find in most outlets in Fr (Super-U etc). Unfortunately, due to the space-optimising layout, this means modifying the waste-water system too. But I'm up for that.

Then, doing a bit of a background research, the worry starts - maybe (under regulations in France) propane should only be accessible from the outside? It is in a "relatively" hermetic compartment with direct outside ventilation. If I modify it, will this affect future Controles Techniques? Should I convert to butane (change the little brass whatsits on the burners)? Knowing that, anyway, the same format problem exists for butane too... Is German format available in Italy? If so, I could replace there and postpone the 'problem'...

Not much to do with being an expat in France, so sorry for the purists, but I think there might be the right expertise in this group. Many thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

First thing is : are you sure you only want butane? From personal experience we can confirm this link Gas in France is telling the truth. Butane is useless in cold weather!
We now swap bottles according to the season, the adapters in our van allow for this and we can use up all of the gases we have already purchased.
I just checked Google images and eBay.fr does sell 3kg propane bottles (with a hefty delivery charge) from a company in Italy which says everything is EU compliant.
Hope that helps.


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

Have to say I would be leery of carrying a full size gas cylinder inside the van as opposed to in an outside locker, regardless of whether regs allow it or not. Potential consequences if you were to be involved in an accident don't bear thinking about.
Is it currently registered as a campervan or was it converted on.the basis that all the campervanny mods are put in/take out and the carte grise still shows it as the base vehicle? That may be why whoever converted it, went for the small cylinder. Having a small easily removable gas stove is one thing, having a full size gas bottle built in is another.


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

Great. Thanks for your quick replies. Rather than make modifications, my first port of call is a local industrial propane supplier who the campervan specialists near me say should be able to refill any format gas bottle. If this works, the only inconvenience is not being able to replace using the standard bottles available around France. 
I don't necessarily want butane. In fact I would prefer to stick with propane for the reason you mention, ccm47. This idea only started because I thought from what I read that an internal compartment with a propane bottle might not meet French safety regulations. But I confirm it is currently registered in France as a campervan, and with its current configuration, so I am assuming that the small volume with the ventilation conform with safety rules in FR. I agree ET, I wouldn't want to be lugging a full size gas cylinder around (for mpg, not to mention space reasons - base vehicle is a VW T5 btw, so pretty small for a camper).
Thx again.


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

For the record, in my previous motorhome I used to use the gas in all weathers. I was on butane and I never had any issues even when I woke up to find ice on the inside of the windscreen and snow all around. People told me I would have problems so I kept expecting them but they never came. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## RayRay (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it's common for propane bottles to be stored inside a camper. Ours had a specifically built storage space in the kitchen area without outside access. The gas bottle is subject to normal road vibrations, of course. But it shouldn't be flopping around, potentially subjecting the hose and the pressure regulator to damage. Those two parts should also be replaced periodically due to the vibration.

All propane bottles have dates on them (if memory serves, they're stamped into the metal) to indicate the safe life of the bottle. They cannot be refilled after that date.

Happy camping and best of luck.

Ray


----------

